
California's new employment law is starting to crush freelancers - Reedx
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html
======
aphextim
This entire article summed up in one image.

[https://files.catbox.moe/ipv8a9.png](https://files.catbox.moe/ipv8a9.png)

------
metalliqaz
"LaBrash can’t be certain the reason is AB 5, though he believes it is."

It has been interesting to watch the coverage of this issue over the last few
days. It's a good reminder that even so-called "liberal" news organizations
are owned by large corporations.

The results are not yet in. But the stories are already piling up about those
poor, poor freelancers who can't work anymore.

Oh wait a minute, of course they can work. They just have to be "on the
payroll", to quote this article. Imagine the horror of getting stable pay and
benefits.

The guy in the beginning of this article is an employed programmer who also
freelances as a cartoonist. How many of those are floating around in the
market? And even still, how many jobs does he get with that gig per client? Is
it really more than 35?

I know HN is a notoriously Libertarian hangout, but can we at least agree that
wage slavery is bad? Like it or not, the American system delivers health
benefits through employment and the law has to constantly plug the loopholes
that companies use to get around paying employees health benefits and living
wages. Public risk but privatized reward is not sustainable or fair.

~~~
johng
Unfortunately you can't manipulate the free market like this. We've learned it
time and time again and this law has seen the unintended consequences.

